

The Failed Attempt to Rebrand the Word 'Hacker' - Thorondor
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-failed-attempt-to-rebrand-the-word-hacker?trk_source=homepage-lede

======
ild
"Cracker" has nothing to do with what article describes,or what Stallman,
Raymond and others want it to mean. "Cracker" has very technical definition:
subclass of _hackers_ , who is involved only in removing of copy protection in
commercial software and making keygens; "crackers" are the original creators
of the demoscene, because cracks often included visual/sound effects; also the
industry of reverse engineering has roots in cracking.

------
ourmandave
Don't we say black hat / white hat now?

~~~
chatmasta
Why does there need to be a distinction?

How about "good people" vs "bad people"

~~~
ourmandave
They're kind of self labeling.

[https://www.blackhat.com/us-15/](https://www.blackhat.com/us-15/)

[https://www.whitehatsec.com/categories/events/hat.com/us-15/](https://www.whitehatsec.com/categories/events/hat.com/us-15/)

